
Why I Quit My Job at a Red-Hot $10B Startup, Airbnb - juneyham
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-i-quit-my-airbnb-job-and-what-its-like-to-work-there-2014-9
======
bradurani
You're an inspiration Juney!

------
linhwin
Very insightful!

------
tashachoi
Amazing write!

